# Male or femail?



## Jojo71 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi can anyone say if this is male ir femaie it's approx 9 weeks


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

not at this age, just by sight of the bird
why not ask the breeder to sex it?


----------



## Jojo71 (Jun 10, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> not at this age, just by sight of the bird
> why not ask the breeder to sex it?


 Yeah she said so as after a male
Going to DNA but if it sells it sells
Thank you for your reply


----------



## kimberly2020 (Jun 13, 2020)

Just make a DNA, and you will know


----------

